# Biking in hot weather



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

Greetings,
Is there a chance of damaging the battery by riding in hot weather? I am thinking of taking a trip to the desert in the next few months and temperatures can reach 110. I would charge it indoors with swamp cooler or AC.


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

I ride in the high desert of Reno in 100* temps with no issues.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Most decent Ebikes have protection. Just do not recharge when you finish. 
Let time for the battery to get close to room temperature.


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

Good feedback, thank you.


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

AEyogi said:


> Greetings,
> Is there a chance of damaging the battery by riding in hot weather? I am thinking of taking a trip to the desert in the next few months and temperatures can reach 110. I would charge it indoors with swamp cooler or AC.


I commute by e-bike in Phoenix (13 miles round trip), but don't tend to ride much over about 107 F or so. And I pull the battery to take into the office with me vs. leaving it in the bike locker. I've been doing this for about 3 years, 4500 miles with negligible impact on battery life, and it's possible I could push the temps a bit more but there comes a time when the car makes more sense.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I guess all sorts or E devices are working in thise temps. 

Howvever manfacturers should publish a max temp rating. Check out what that is...


----------



## Jason_MTB (Nov 17, 2020)

33red said:


> Most decent Ebikes have protection. Just do not recharge when you finish.
> Let time for the battery to get close to room temperature.


It's ok to charge right after a ride. The battery will not be hot enough to cause a problem and it will actually cool down while charging since these charge at such a slow rate.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Jason_MTB said:


> It's ok to charge right after a ride. The battery will not be hot enough to cause a problem and it will actually cool down while charging since these charge at such a slow rate.


I am no expert so i mentioned that because i read if my memory is correct someone
charged his Specialized just after a big climb at boost in very hot weather and that
damaged the battery but lucky for him he got a new one under guarantee.


----------



## Jason_MTB (Nov 17, 2020)

Something else must have happened. Charging these are super slow and a lot less load than when operating on the bike. They will actually cool down while charging at these rates.


----------

